# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Застолки. Шутки. Интерактивы на все случаи жизни!!!

## Уралочка

* Серия застолок и интерактивов УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫХ на все случаи жизни)*

*БЕЗ ПРОЕКТОРА!!!!

ВСЕ материалы содержат ВИДЕО*

*1. Музыкальное побоище. *   500р
- аккуратно и с любовью, только для Вас, в студии мы сложили всю музычку в одну коробочку. КАК? Да очень просто!

*2. Недалёкий сосед или странные предсказания.* 500р.
- Снятие предсказания кукушки, гадание по трещинам на пятках?????  хм - всё возможно))) :Taunt: 

*3. Неловкий тест или не надо стесняться.* 500р.
- Всех протестирует наш фЕншуЙный космос!!! ТОЛЬКО студийные записи!!!

*4. Песенные ахахашки. * 500р.
- Хотите смеха и больше позитва? Получите!!!!

*5.* *Песенные считалки.*  500р.
- Что то знакомое??? Возможно,но под новым соусом и у ВСЕХ вспотеют ладошки от .....))))  :Taunt: 

*6. Пожелания на все случаи жизни.* 500р.

*7. Почудилось.* 500р.
- Ооооооо - чего только не почудится иногда, но такое ))))))) ХА!!!

*8. Все женщины КО, а мужик в триКО!* 500р
- ТОЛЬКО студийная запись и танец до сумасшествия)))))

*Стоимость всех комплектов составляет 4000р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

*Первые ПЯТЬ покупателей могут приобрести комплекты за 3000р. СПЕШИТЕ!!!!!*

----------

